# My Long Overdue New 56 Gallon Tall Aquarium (Still a work in progress)



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

I had a VERY overcrowded 29 gallon tank, and an overcrowded 20 Gallon as well. Yesterday I dropped a painful amount of money on this beautiful 56 Gallon Tall aquarium made by Marineland. So far the fish have adjusted with ease and already seem much happier  I still need to work on getting the Cycle leveled out as well as decor and stocking. I may need to donate a pair of rainbows to a local Petco of something :-( I would like to have a decent school of at least one type of Rainbow. Right now They are in pairs of different species and know that is not ideal with Rainbowfish. 56 Gallons felt like a decent amount, but when you start to do the math, it adds up quickly :| Ideally I should also get a bigger tank to replace the 29 as well, but i'm gonna have to wait on that. Anyway here are some pictures of my work in progress


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I like big tanks and I cannot lie


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

InStitches said:


> I like big tanks and I cannot lie


LOL:lol:


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like a fun project! I wish I had space for more, I have two 29 gallons. 

Does the 55 fit on the 29 stand or did you have to buy a new stand too? How tall is it?


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> Looks like a fun project! I wish I had space for more, I have two 29 gallons.
> 
> Does the 55 fit on the 29 stand or did you have to buy a new stand too? How tall is it?


Hi, well I needed the 29 gallon stand since all of the fish in the 20 gallon went to the 29g. The 56 gallon tank would not fit on a 29 gallon stand though. I was lucky to find a tank with these dimensions since I have limited space too :| I bought this marineland 56 Gallon at Petsmart for $219. $100 off fourth of July sale:-D

It fits perfectly in a small spaces since the length is 30 in (which is 6 in less than a 29g) The tank itself is 24 inches tall and 18 inches deep. The whole tank with the stand is 54 inches tall. I read some of the reviews stating that the silicone seams on this tank would get moisture in them but so far I haven't had a problem. The only two drawbacks I can think of are: 1) the brace right in the middle of the opening on the top (I could not fit a 70 gallon filter in since the brace was in the way, so instead I got 2 50g filters). 2) I think it is going to be a little hard to clean since I have to go in all the way to my shoulder to touch the substrate. But otherwise I would highly recommend this tank if your space is limited... Here's a link: http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquariums/marineland-56-gallon-column-aquarium-ensemble-zid36-17294/cat-36-catid-300065#RatingsDetail

This will definitely be a fun project though:-D Since my water parameters already indicate the tank is stable, (no nitrites, no ammonia, nitrate 10), I went ahead and finally completed my school of Roseline Sharks! I have had 2 for about 6 months (which are already 4 inches) and I just purchased three 2 inch juveniles today. Its soooo hard to find them any bigger than 2 inches. They are small but they should catch up to the others. Plus they were $9.99 which is the cheapest I have ever seen them. I'll post a pic in just a few min


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry for the blurriness! These guys are fast! Here are my 3 new Roseline Sharks in addition to the 2 bigger ones I have had for a while:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

InStitches said:


> I like big tanks and I cannot lie


 
Good one ;-)


----------

